# Moving



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

When is the best time to move?


----------



## sydneyxitaliani (Oct 29, 2011)

the best time to move is in the January/February when students start looking for places to rent/live for the upcoming semester


----------



## DanThaMan217 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm an American and I plan on living in Australia when I'm older as a Baptist missionary. I plan on starting in Port Stephens with a pastor friend. What is the best way to start, in a apartment or house?


----------



## james12 (Feb 8, 2012)

jeremyh said:


> When is the best time to move?


Anytime is the Best time to move when you are with House Removalists - CityMove


----------



## Andrews (Dec 6, 2012)

Moving to other places is one of the hardest thing that will be manage to handle the things.


----------

